# Digital Assassin Codex



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

http://www.games-workshop.com/en-CA/Dataslate-Officio-Assassinorum-iPad

I'm stoked. I remember my thin copy Codex: Assassins from when I was a kid and LOVED having a Vindicare in my army. Snipers are fuckin' bad ass, and that one really accomplishes his goals.


----------



## Majorian (Apr 7, 2014)

Sorry, been lurking but not posting. Yep, there it is. It'll be neat, but I'm just a little sad they took away the GKs toys. My Blood Angels have been on the shelf for a while. Enjoying a lot of success with the Knights. That might change though. Our new rules are iffy. But Draigo became amazing. I feel like the Vinidicare+shieldbreaker is gonna get a lot of use more than previously.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I used to run an Eversor back in the day, just for the Rule of Cool. I vaguely remember him getting killed by a squad of Striking Scorpions, and then them all dying when he exploded. I might get this just to see if he is still as cool as back then.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

@Majorian, GK are an awesome ally to BA. Between the two of them you can really clamp down on the Psychic Phase, though in my games having over 6 ML points is enough to dominate.
@Khorne's Fist that's friggin' hilarious. They are totally going to be as awesome in this edition, I'm just biding my time before getting a copy of their(and the GK's) new 'dexes. Really stoked.


----------



## Majorian (Apr 7, 2014)

@ntaw, did you ever get around to fielding those Knights you acquired?


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

My digtial codex downloaded early this morning so here are the details:

*Formation:*
1 Callidus Assassin, 1 Culexus Assassin, 1 Eversor Assassin, 1 Vindicare Assassin
*Restrictions:* None
*Special Rules:* Preferred Enemy (Warlord), Operation Assassinate (Extra Victory Point)


*Offocio Assassinorum Detachment:*
*Compulsory:* 1 Elites
*Optional:* None
*Restrictions:* The unit chosen must have the Officio Assassinorum Faction
*Command Benefits:* Operation Assassinate


*Vindicare Assassin - 15 Meltaguns*
*Wargear:* Blind Grenades, Close Combat Weapon, Exitus Rifle, Exitus Pistol, Spy Mask
*Special Rules:* Deadshot, Fearless, Independent Operative, Infiltrate, Lightning Reflexes, Move Through Cover, No Escape & Stealth

*Callidus Assassin - 14.5 Meltaguns*
*Wargear:* Neural Shredder, Phase Sword & Poison Blade
*Special Rules:* Fearless, Fleet, Hit & Run, Independent Operative, Infiltrate, Lightning Reflexes, Move Through Cover, No Escape, Polymorphine, Precision Strikes & Reign of Confusion

*Eversor Assassin - 13.5 Meltaguns*
*Wargear:* Melta Bombs, Power Sword, Executioner Pistol, Neuro-gauntlet, Frenzon & Sentinel Array
*Special Rules:* Bio-meltdown, Fast Shot, Fearless, Feel No Pain, Furious Charge, Independent Operative, Infiltrate, Lightning Reflexes, Move Through Cover & No Escape

*Culexus Assassin - 14 Meltaguns*
*Wargear:* Animus Speculum, Etherium & Psyk-out Grenades
*Special Rules:* Fear, Fearless, Independent Operative, Infiltrate, Life Drain, Lightning Reflexes, Move Through Cover, No Escape, Preferred Enemy (Psykers) & Psychic Abomination

*Mod note: Please don't post explicit points costs. It tends to attract GW lawyers and make more of a hassle for us than it's worth. Thanks! ~Zion*


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh dear, they went up in cost. Not like they were really rocking the house to begin with... :s

Cool narrative though!


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Wait... This was just posted on BoLS: 

Cullexus, WOW is now the boss he/she should always have been.....the only time you'll take psykers is to put bullets in his gun... 12" psychic blank bubble just nerfed invisibility to hell and once he can see you, you're going to have a psychic nightmare.....Psychic Death Stars meet your nemesis.

Life Drain- CC attacks ignores armour, instant death on a 6, instant death on any wound caused to a psyker (sorry tyranids).

Psychic Abomination - Psykers at -3Ld with 12", no warp charges generated within 12", powers only cast on a 6 within 12", invalidates blessings and maledictions within 12"!!!

Etherium war gear - attacks vs. culexus made at BS and WS 1 (though he also causes fear?)
Animas Spectrum - Similar to before one shot per mastery level within 12", but can now be boosted with up to 3 unspent warp charges. The mastery level thing does stop people from building brotherhood batteries though, as brotherhood of psykers count the unit as mastery level (x). The Animas Spectrum is 18" S5 AP1 assault X.

And he has preferred enemy (psykers) too....




Why oh why do GW keep doing this. Even a child can see which one is the competitive one in that list... 3 of them balanced, one of them completely over the top. :s


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

elmir said:


> Why oh why do GW keep doing this.


They will keep doing it no matter what anyone says. Ultimately: fuck it, I get Assassins everywhere I want like when I was a kid. 

Really glad to see some posts actually containing some rules here, I was hoping someone would get a hold of the digidex and post something. Thanks @Wookiepelt and @elmir!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Just to beef that blurb from Elmir up a bit, more from BoLS:



> General Rules/Info
> You can take one, two, three of four really cool assassins or you can take all four in a c.600point formation.
> 
> The assassin detachment is 1 Assassin (Elite) that's it, no other requirements needed to unlock it.
> ...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Majorian said:


> @ntaw, did you ever get around to fielding those Knights you acquired?


Just re-saw this, do you mean Deathwing Knights?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Those sound pretty awesome. Gonna have to use some Chaos-themed assassins at some point.


----------

